# I need your input here



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I''m getting old and having a hard time keeping up with house cleaning. So, my pet sitter, my friend, cleans houses for other people. I told her that I would pay what her other clients pay her. So, she came in....late...worked for maybe three and a half hours for $150. I had to go over every streaked mirror. She really did a crappy job for $150. Now, I feel resentful. I feel used.
Hey, is $150 chump change these days?

I just don't know how to cope. Maybe house cleaners are entitled to fifty bucks an hour for a half-assed job, or maybe I am living in a different decaded. As a highly skilled bookeeper, the most I made was $45 per hour, but that was back in the last century.

What is an average hourly wage today? Are unskilled workers making fifty bucks an hour? Or did a person I thought was my friend take advantage of me?

I will be cleaning my own house from now on.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

that is really expensive but maybe it's cA prices. For 3 hours, you shouldn't pay anymore than 95ish.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylvia,

I am so sorry. It does sound like you were taken advantage of. 150 for a professional cleaner, insured, bonded, and fully taxed, does not seem too expensive, but for someone doing it without a true business credentials sounds extravigant. In addition you have the right to have it done your way. I am not sure of your age, but you might want to check with elder services to see if they have options to help you. They often will provide insured help for a sliding amount.

Good luck. You are a sweet lady, don't let anyone take advantage of you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

$45 an hour??? hmmmm I'm making $14 an hour as a bookkeeper....:w00t::w00t:

I'm thinking for $150, I would expect my house to be very clean. You might want to re-think having her clean again. Maybe try someone else next time. I think after the first deep cleaning is done, it should be cheaper after that for "keeping up".


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> that is really expensive but maybe it's cA prices. For 3 hours, you shouldn't pay anymore than 95ish.


Honestly, today people get more than 30 tax free dollars an hour for unskilled labor?

Hmmm....maybe DH needs to revise his prices. He is highly skilled, works fast and does a perfect job..as a contractor, but he only charges $50 an hour. 
Are we living in the past century?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My Mom has someone come in and clean her house once every 2 weeks and this lady charges $18/hr. She does my Mom's laundry too.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry it sounds way out of line. Can't imagine a house cleaner making that king of money. If that were the case a lot of people would quit their job and clean houses if that were a realistic number. Hope you don't have her back....that is truly redicous.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

This is funny. We have our cleaning lady in right now as I type this. 

We have someone come and do a detailed cleaning job once a month. I live in a one bedroom apartment. She does an amazingly thorough job. Takes about 3-4 hours and charges $85, excluding tips (it's more like $100 for a one time job, lesser on monthly contract). Now, there are more expensive services in LA, but I prefer a cheaper service and instead tip the person doing the cleaning really well (like 40% in tips since they are so good). 

Also, the expensive ones are more 'eco-friendly products' and all that fancy stuff. But I just buy the cleaning products myself. I find this service works well for us. So, I do think you should be able to find a cheaper cleaning service if you want that.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I pay $20.00 an hour for my cleaning lady, and she does a fantastic job. She is Filipino and can only work on the weekend as she has a job during the week. A lot of Filipinos do that here. It usually takes her around 3 hrs solid. (I usually round up to the hr so she gets a tip) If I was using a bonded cleaning service, available all the time then that price would be very different. Vancouver is a very expensive city too.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> $45 an hour??? hmmmm I'm making $14 an hour as a bookkeeper....:w00t::w00t:
> 
> I'm thinking for $150, I would expect my house to be very clean. You might want to re-think having her clean again. Maybe try someone else next time. I think after the first deep cleaning is done, it should be cheaper after that for "keeping up".


Yes, Pat, I was a bookkeeper too. A job with lots of responsibility. Oh, and when the financials came in looking really bad, who got the blame? Bookkeepers are undervalued and underpaid, and most of all get no respect.

Quit your job, that requires knowledge, experience and dedication. Get a job cleaning houses for twice your salary. :exploding::exploding:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

All I can say is :
View attachment 141434


I have used a cleaning lady from time to time when I was in Houston but never paid such an amount. The most I paid was 70$ based on the size of what she had to clean (2200 sqft house) not on how much time she will spend. I don't know what the going rate is today but I doubt it increased that much. You could call MerryMaids and ask what they are charging.

Opinion on cleaning ladies and fees


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> My Mom has someone come in and clean her house once every 2 weeks and this lady charges $18/hr. She does my Mom's laundry too.


This is in line with California pricing as well. I'm sorry you were totally ripped off, Sylvia


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I would recommend finding someone on Angie's List. Everytime I have used that service it has been wonderful.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello, did I forget to tell you that she only had to clean the downstairs? She did vacuum upstairs, but that was all. I know that as one gets older they fail to keep up with the rising costs, they just suffer. But, hey I do not understand why totally unskilled workers can command a wage equal to highly skilled workers..who pay taxes. I will be cleaning my own house now.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Silvia......I think I need to go into the house cleaning business. Heck I would come and clean your house for free.....you supply the coffee cuz I am such a coffee snob....lol


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

That seems excessive, my cleaning lady charges $20 an hour. I think you have every right to feel resentful if she is your 'friend'... she might have given you a break...or at the very least done a bang up job for you.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

When I had a house cleaner it was $40 for the entire house, that is 33 hundred square feet. She cleaned circles around me. She arrived at about 9:30 and was finished at 2:30. Unfortunately she retired a long time ago. I just made the mistake of cleaning my mirrors and they look worse than before I cleaned them.
I have also had a cleaning team. They were good and it only took a little over an hour. Do you The Maids in your city?
I actually would use that service if we had one. Maybe you may use someone every other week.
I would not give up. The best way to find someone by word of mouth or in the classified ads. A lot are also licensed and bonded. I also have fired 3 different people so don't give up until you find someone. It is worth the trial and error. It is not fun to spend your retirement years doing nothing but cleaning your house.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I only pay $80 for 3-4 hours here in Manhattan and she does our laundry as well as house cleaning. I really think you were taken advantage of, Sylvia.

Up in Vermont i had someone who did a great job and started at $70, then she went to $90, then $110 and then she wanted $160. This was in about a 2 year period. And her work got progressively worse. I think maybe she hired others to do it. And we leave our house up there perfectly clean and straightened up, beds made, no laundry to do, just dusting and vacuuming. I felt so abused and let her go. I now have someone who does a great job at $60 and leaves notes how thankful she is and even bakes cookies for us and leaves them in the freezer.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I pay $70 for a 3 bedroom 3 bathroom town home that's about 1600 sq ft. She's here 2-3 hours and does a very good job. i know that if I had all hardwood it would be a little bit more, but not that high!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Prices Vary I guess,You Just Never Know *
*Nickee in Pa**
*I Have The Best and The worse. In Fact looking for someone right Now.*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Here in our area the average cleaning gal ( private) charges $18-$20 per hour. Most are pretty flexible in days per week and what services needed.

The professional services charge more and often have 'packages' outlining the tasks to be done and the contracts. 

I, too, am finding it harder and harder to keep up with everything, and once things get behind the 'job' can get pretty overwhelming at times. I remember when I could zip thru this place and attend to 'detail'.. but sure have slowed down now!:brownbag:

I have from time to time had someone come in at the "Spring/Fall" super cleaning to do the time consuming tasks like my curio and washing all the crystal.. and help with getting curtains down, into all the 'nooks and crannies' etc. They have been college gals and related to friends, and usually pay the $15-$18 per hr range. If they've done an exceptionally good job I give them a bit extra.I really need to seek someone now, in fact to help me clean out and box stuff up that I want to get rid of. I HAD planned a garage sale this Month and started 'gathering' but "life" interrupted me. I do feel we need to get rid of a lot of the excess and hopefully that wil help making the maintaining easier.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sylvia, I am so sorry that someone who is supposedly your friend took advantage of you like that. In our area, the going rate is $20 per hour. 

I agree that Angie's List works well for finding people to perform a service. I've never been disappointed in someone I found through that source.

Sending you hugs.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I feel your pain, Sylvia! Forget housecleaning, I'm going to open a lawn mowing service! I recently contacted someone about coming to mow our front lawn every week. It's a large lawn but rectangular and perfectly flat. Nothing to mow around such as flower beds and no edging to do. It takes my husband an hour and a half to mow at most and that's including several stops to empty the bag. The lawn man that came by to give me an estimate wanted $200!!!!! $200 to mow the lawn and for $200 I wouldn't even be able to communicate with him because he didn't speak English!!!??!!! Needless to say, my 13 year old son has a new chore on his "to do" list! 


an hour at most to mow and that's counting stops to empty the bag several times. The lawn man that came by to give me am estimate wanted $200!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oops - I must have accidentally copied. I don't know why that sentence is reappearing at the end!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Sylie, you could almost buy me a plane ticket for that kind of $$!! I was "once upon a time" a great cleaner (when I lived in Germany), but the years have erased that memory. I am now much kinder to myself and let things go more.
I don't & have never had a house cleaner so I don't know much about prices. I am thinking of hiring someone for when I move out of this apartment---just for a good day or two because I don't have the strength I once had to lift, etc. 
I enjoy cleaning actually---just don't like ironing!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If I ever hire a cleaning lady...it takes me a whole day to put everything away and straighten up first. :blush::blush: Stan says I'm cleaning for the cleaning lady. 

I am such a procrastinator that when I do get into the mood to clean, it's a really big job by then!!!!! ...and it's an endless circle. :blink:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm sorry...I feel like you were taken advantage of, too.. I am one of those folks who do not hire friends or family.:innocent: I am having a hard time keeping up with my house, too...what I plan to do is hire a service once a month to do my bathrooms and kitchen..so this should not be a big expense...I use "Angie's List" where you can check out the cleaning services in your area..the reviews are very helpful and will help you find someone reliable and reasonable...I pay about $3 per month to use "Angie's List"...and it is worth every penny...they have good discounts and groupons, too..:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

The A Team said:


> If I ever hire a cleaning lady...it takes me a whole day to put everything away and straighten up first. :blush::blush: Stan says I'm cleaning for the cleaning lady.


LOL Pat--that's what my mom does too.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

That was a really high price considering she is not bonded or professional!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The A Team said:


> If I ever hire a cleaning lady...it takes me a whole day to put everything away and straighten up first. :blush::blush: Stan says I'm cleaning for the cleaning lady.
> 
> I am such a procrastinator that when I do get into the mood to clean, it's a really big job by then!!!!! ...and it's an endless circle. :blink:


I do that too. :thumbsup: it works well because coming once every other week it forces me to organize ready to get it cleaned. I don't really want a cleaner going in drawer and closets etc. putting things away etc. I would never find them. We can't get toooooo messy in two weeks, so it works for me. She is here less time that way too, so cheaper.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

You would think that if she is your friend, that she would have given you a break. Some friend that is. I have a very good friend that has had a cleaning business for over 20 years. She prices by the job and never any more than $100.00 for a spring cleaning or a fall cleaning. Weekly prices run about $50.00 per JOB and she stays so busy that she has had to hire 3 new people. I think that makes about 15 people that work for her.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> You would think that if she is your friend, that she would have given you a break. Some friend that is. I have a very good friend that has had a cleaning business for over 20 years. She prices by the job and never any more than $100.00 for a spring cleaning or a fall cleaning. Weekly prices run about $50.00 per JOB and she stays so busy that she has had to hire 3 new people. I think that makes about 15 people that work for her.


In all honesty I insisted that she charge me what she charges her other clients. I don't think that you should get a lower price from friends who need to make a living. I would only want a break if it were a person who charges a lot more...say a plastic surgeon :HistericalSmiley:I guess I was more upset about the careless job for the price.

Anyway, I think I am going to have a service come in for a one time heavy cleaning and see how that goes. I know they charge more than individuals, but then they do payroll taxes, workers' comp etc.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Leanne said:


> Silvia......I think I need to go into the house cleaning business. Heck I would come and clean your house for free.....you supply the coffee cuz I am such a coffee snob....lol


Hey Leane, guess what was the second thing I did after coming home from nationals. Yum....good coffee. (We two confirmed coffee snobs had a conversation while sipping on dishwater in a paper cup at the hotel.)


----------



## little+bella (May 19, 2013)

Thats rediculous! I used to clean houses but i just charged a flat fee, not by the hour. I was there from about 8-12 but only charged $65. I would definently find another housekeeper. Poor thing, im sorry.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I charge $10 for basic cleaning (dusting, vacuuming, mopping), I figure that it's a fair price since it is tax free.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

We have a yard man. My hubby works too many hours to do it I would rather he be with the family. Mowing edging weed eating almost an acre we keep cut down. The rest is bush hogged. 150.00 each time. 
When my three kids were a new born two and four and hubby worked out of town all week I would sometimes call a company throw the kids in the car and go to my moms. Coming back to a clean house changed sheets dishes in dish washer. Awesome for a new mom to have everything clean at one time. I knew two of the girls or I wouldn't have left. Now this was 18 yrs ago but it was a flat 100$. I asked a couple friends and they pay between 15-20 an hour.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Hire someone that's not your friend. This way of they do a horrible job, you can complain and not worry about losing a friend.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Hey Leane, guess what was the second thing I did after coming home from nationals. Yum....good coffee. (We two confirmed coffee snobs had a conversation while sipping on dishwater in a paper cup at the hotel.)



Bahahaha.......are you sure that wasn't pool water? :smtease:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, I've tried to have someone come in a time or two and I've found that its not worth the stress no matter what the charge. I always have to go back and re-do things and that frustrates the heck out of me. I do the best I can and my husband is really good at doing the things my health don't allow me to do, so I'll just have to accept that. I sure understand your frustration though, and I do think you were overcharged : (


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I contacted a reliable service today. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck!! Hope it works out better than the last one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have made arrangements to meet with a service. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I called a well recommended cleaning service today. I'll let you know how it goes after my interview tomorrow.


----------

